# Do I have to hibernate my tortoise?!



## Jennyjanewren (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, I am new to all this tortoise stuff and quite confused about the conflicting information on hibernation. 
I am getting a tortoise in a few weeks time and we were hoping to get one that doesn't hibernate, but we can't find any in our area (we have looked in all the pet shops in our county). Instead, we were wondering whether it would be ok just to keep a Hermans or a Horsfields tortoise and keep it warm over winter instead of hibernating it?!
I am open to new ideas and of course, if it is the best thing to do, will be willing to give hibernation a try!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello, Jenny, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
There seems to be some debate over whether overwintering your tortoise all the time is a good or bad idea.
If it is a baby tortoise up to the age of four or five it seems many people don't hibernate them to avoid any associated risk, they are more vulnerable when young. 
Also you should never hibernate a sick or underweight tortoise.
It's really your choice.
See http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hibernation.124356/
for much of the same.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jenny


Why do you come here for advise but the pet shop for a tort ? You don't have to hibernate any tort . And you could get your parents to buy your tort from TFO members . Good luck with your tort


----------



## Speedy-1 (Aug 4, 2015)

*There is a similar discussion here . http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hibernation.125418/ *


----------



## Jodie (Aug 4, 2015)

You don't have to. There is debate on whether you should or not. If you don't it is important to provide enough heat and light that they stay awake. Half hibernation in the wrong conditions is dangerous.


----------



## Jennyjanewren (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Melissa101 (Aug 8, 2015)

I was told really conflicting stuff about hibernating tortoises from different vets, which meant I waited several years before hibernating my spur thighed torts!

I did it last year and they did really seem to benefit from it, and it was much easier than I thought! They start to slow down a lot more in winter, and it's hard work to keep them warm and fed as it gets colder. I definitely recommend hibernating!


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2015)

You don't _have _to hibernate a hermanni or horsfieldii, but I think its best for them if you do.

As was stated, there is much debate about this, and everyone you ask will have a different opinion.

Jodie brings up a great point. Either hibernate, or go all out with heat, light and UV to keep them up. Anything in between is dangerous and not good.


----------

